# Standard Webseite verändern



## xaragon (20. Feb. 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Ich wollte nurmal fragen wie ich denn das anstellen kann das diese doofe standard Seite durch eine von mir erstellte geändert wird.
bzw. wo muss ich die index.html rein packen das nicht mehr diese Blaue seite kommt ?

greetz Xaragon


----------



## Feanwulf (20. Feb. 2008)

/var/www/sharedip/

bzw unter /etc/apache2/apache2.conf findest du ANgaben wo genau dein Document-Root liegt! Sollte aber wie gesagt das obige sein.


----------



## xaragon (20. Feb. 2008)

Hi,

Ok das ist die eine Seite!Aber wo liegt die seite, wo wenn man eine Domain neu anlegt die dann standard mäßig erscheint? 
Ich meine aber nicht die seite im /var/www/web14/web/. also die wo ISPConfig automatisch in dieses Verzeichnis reinstellt. 
Anstelle von der will ich einfach eine andere  ty
Diese : 

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Herzlich Willkommen auf www.blabla.de!*[/FONT]                                      

                 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Dies ist die Standard-Index-Seite Ihres Webs. Sie können sie problemlos löschen oder durch eine andere Seite ersetzen. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Datei index.html im Verzeichnis *web*.           [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/FONT]       

              [FONT=Verdana, Arial]powered by ISPConfig[/FONT]


----------



## Feanwulf (20. Feb. 2008)

Okay verstanden.

Schau mal in /root/ispconfig/isp/

Da müsstest du dann richtig sein (hoffe ich)


----------



## xaragon (20. Feb. 2008)

ahhh cool  danke!!!

Aber wenn ich das jetzt änder übernimmt er es ja nicht für die vorhandenen webs =/ naja dafür in zukunft  
nochmals danke 

schönen tag noch 

greetz xaragon


----------

